# Conjoined Crocodiles



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://video.yahoo.com/network/101149635?v=4688083&l=5144224


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Baby crocodiles are SO cute!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

I wonder if they will grow up to be a matching set of luggage?


----------

